# AC Controller



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds neat. 

Am interested to read more about this as it comes along.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I will post every thing I can and will do testing with the AC 35 before installing it into the Bus. Its pretty much ready to install but I want to test it with both my DIY inverters. I want to use the best one. The current one may be perfect for my initial project. Having foot issues and can't stand for long. Morton Neuroma on my right foot. Second procedure resulted in another no go. Figuring out what next. But still working very slowly forward. 

Pete


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

How are the inverters working out?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Slow. We have been busy with life, then the Dam issue out here with the evacuation and possible partial spillway flooding. We are back but still on high alert as a new round of the Pineapple Express is descending upon on us tonight. Our hopes are that the work on the dam has been enough to hold back the water and prevent a disaster and another evacuation. I won't be playing too much in the next week. If you are not aware, google and YouTube Oroville Dam. You will see what's been happening here and we are down stream of the dam but about 25 miles away but in the path.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Especially interested in the P&S inverter. I just received a Honda IMA and want to see if I can make up a DIY inverter for an E-assist alternator/motorcycle using the power electronics of the Honda.

Any info on where to get P&S populated board ? Bunch of searching turned up a new website, but, no real info there.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I have one that was pre-built. I don't have the power section together yet. Soon.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Go here. Its not a complete inverter but a populated motherboard and it comes with the little things you need to complete but you supply the cooling/mounting plate and power supplies and caps as needed for your particular needs. For me, Im going for 192 volts and as high of amperage as I can possibly get. I'd like to be at least in the 500 amp range. 

https://pandspowerelectronics.ecwid...rol-Driver-Board/p/59121602/category=16287307


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Pete.
I bought a Honda IMA controller and will use the power electronics from it for 200V system max for my moto conversion.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Would this work with the P&S AC board or would it not be able to deal with the amperage? The ad says it will work with a 1,200v 600amp IGBT, would it work with a 1,200v 1,400 amp IGBT or is there some hardware or software restriction? https://www.ebay.com/itm/172569673352


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

akseminole said:


> Would this work with the P&S AC board or would it not be able to deal with the amperage? The ad says it will work with a 1,200v 600amp IGBT, would it work with a 1,200v 1,400 amp IGBT or is there some hardware or software restriction? https://www.ebay.com/itm/172569673352


You may need a different driver board for these and you may need to run your own wires from the board to the IGBT because of the size difference. These may not just plug in. I was considering something like a Tesla setup where they use multiple small IGBT modules. Might prove to be a better way to custom tailor the amperage you want. I'd love to have on tap 1000 amps or more if needed or wanted for serious play. Some serious amperage could wake up some of the smaller induction motors. Run like 192 volts and 800 to 1000 amps through one of those HPEVS motors and have fun. Not sure if they will survive long but you never know. Keep them cool and they just might.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

akseminole said:


> Would this work with the P&S AC board or would it not be able to deal with the amperage? The ad says it will work with a 1,200v 600amp IGBT, would it work with a 1,200v 1,400 amp IGBT or is there some hardware or software restriction? https://www.ebay.com/itm/172569673352


Im going to use a 600v and 600 amp IGBT module set. Enough for two inverters. One for the Johannes Hubner inverter and another for the P&S Inverter board. I'll get to that soon enough. 


Pete 

192 volts and 600 amps should wake up the little AC-35 motor I have. I see no reason it won't handle that. My forklift induction motor may not but that one is for another purpose anyway. Lower power requirements.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Am wondering how the experiments are coming along?


----------



## zaraf (May 11, 2017)

onegreenev said:


> Im going to use a 600v and 600 amp IGBT module set. Enough for two inverters. One for the Johannes Hubner inverter and another for the P&S Inverter board. I'll get to that soon enough.
> 
> 
> Pete
> ...


 Dear Sir,
I am struggling with basic motor controller concepts and criteria to select one. 
We have done some basic math and come to the following power requirements for our small hobby EV (see below).
We want to run our HPEVS-50 at 96V. Is the following understanding correct as far as processing in motor controller is concerned:
Power to maintain contant velocity at 80KMH = approx 10KW; ie I required = 10000/96 =104Amps
Power to accelerate 0-80kmh = 30 KW; ie I required = 312 Amps 
So we should be searching for a AC controller that supplies min 60 Amps (for maintaining constant lowers velocities) and 
max of around 350 Amps?
And all the wiring shall be done considering max 350 Amps? 
Is constant voltage assumption correct for determining currents in Motor Controllers? I heard from an expert on forum that
voltage in the controller increases and so does the current since the base speed is reached.


----------



## BogdanT (Sep 15, 2018)

Any updates on P&S + AC-35 = ❤?


----------

